# Mogadore motor limit



## Triton99 (Apr 2, 2012)

Can you launch into Mogadore with a boat that has an outboard gas engine on it? I know that the lake is electric motor only though.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Definately not, absolutely no gas motors tank or no tank, been that way for ever since I can remember.


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

I think eliminator is correct , however, I saw 3-4 boats with their gassers propped up , and using a battery to get around last weekend. 1 in particular was there Saturday and sunday.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

No has motors!!!!!! I saw them too one guy did remove it the next day. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

No gas motor ! No Gas Tanks No Fines. All the battery juice you want. I have seen folks 
out there with 101lb trolling motors with 6 batteries before.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

You will every once in a while see a silver 18 footer with an engine on it that's the odnr


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Guess its ok for him...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I saw two guys in a John boat last Sat. coming towards me while heading the direction they were coming from. There was a good chop on the lake but these guys were hauling it! At first I thought they were using a gas motor! As they came by, I noticed a big bow mount electric and an equally large electric motor on the back. Even though the boat was sitting low in water from the weight of two men and a bunch of batteries, the boat was making a wake. which sent me bouncing. That happens every time I go out on the bigger lakes -first time ever at MOGGY!! What's next, four electric motors??


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

CJ, wait till you see a Torquedo electric motor in action... saw one on Nimi last year, he steered it with a wheel, if i hadn't seen it up close i would have thought there was a 9.9 on there.


----------



## bigdogbull (Apr 19, 2012)

Call ODNR . I called them last year and they told me I could keep the motor on as long as I used electric for propulsion. The same for Punderson, Findley, ONLY LAdue requires the elimination of engines.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Two 101lb motors will take a fairly large John boat 5mph... Heard them torqued is are sweet... I've always thought moggie was nothing gas relsted on the boat.


----------



## jimthepolack (Mar 24, 2013)

c. j. stone said:


> I saw two guys in a John boat last Sat. coming towards me while heading the direction they were coming from. There was a good chop on the lake but these guys were hauling it! At first I thought they were using a gas motor! As they came by, I noticed a big bow mount electric and an equally large electric motor on the back. Even though the boat was sitting low in water from the weight of two men and a bunch of batteries, the boat was making a wake. which sent me bouncing. That happens every time I go out on the bigger lakes -first time ever at MOGGY!! What's next, four electric motors??


 We are allowed to use 3 electric motors (2 on the stern and 1 on the bow). I have 3 but I only need 2 on my Lund. Some of these new ones are amazing, but the costs are way too much for me.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i,m still not sure of these replies about gas engines being allowed on mogadore, city of akron has the ownership rites while the o.d.n.r. manages the lakes for them, last ice season ice bucket john stated in a thread about the gas auger issue if allowed or not and it was a no gas augers allowed on the ice, and he works for the city of akron as a ranger, so how could gas motors now be allowed all of a sudden? i,m not taking the chance till i hear a lot more.. hope ice b- john can get a repy on this....


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Snag, you are exactly right. Akron controls the accessibility to Mogadore. The state just manages the fishery. Mogadore is a water supply reservoir for the city of Akron. No gas motors are allowed to be on the boat at all. Of that I am sure. As far as whether or not you are allowed to have a gas tank in the boat? I don't know. East Branch (if it's still open) LaDue, and Mogadore all have the same regulations regarding gas motors being on a boat. It's a big time no no.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

Definitely no gas motors or gas tanks on the boat period at Mogadore. Many times you'll see ODNR out there using gas motors to patrol or to work on the duck blinds. I also believe you are limited to 2 electric motors and boats under 18' only.

(N) Fishing at Mogadore reservoir is permitted subject to the following regulations:

(1) It shall be unlawful for any person to fish within one hundred feet of the center line of the Congress lake road. It shall be unlawful for any person to fish or wade from the bank or shore within the right-of-ways of Rainfield road, Congress lake road, and state route 43;

(2) It shall be unlawful for any person to fish or wade from the bank or shore in the following described area; except in the designated camping area so designated by the city of Akron: beginning at a point on the south shore of the main channel of the reservoir contiguous to state route 43, thence starting in a westerly direction and following said shoreline continuously to and including the reservoir and spillway and terminating at a point on the north shoreline two thousand feet east of the reservoir spillway as marked.

(3) It shall be unlawful for any person to fish in the bathing beach area in the small bay on the south side of the reservoir.

(4) It shall be unlawful for any person to fish or wade from the bank or shore of the concrete embankment located at the most northerly point of the reservoir.

(5) It shall be unlawful for any person to fish or wade from the north bank or shore of the main channel at the reservoir of a point contiguous to the easterly side of state route 43, thence starting in an easterly direction and following said shoreline up to and including the boat rental area.

(6) It shall be unlawful for any person to use gasoline motors. A maximum of two electric motors are permitted per watercraft.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Sign at 43 ramp clearly states that gas motors must be removed from boat.


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

bigdogbull said:


> Call ODNR . I called them last year and they told me I could keep the motor on as long as I used electric for propulsion. The same for Punderson, Findley, ONLY LAdue requires the elimination of engines.


WRONG!!!!!!! About Mogadore


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

then why are there signs at the moggie boat ramp stating different than what u said, calling the odnr doesn,t make it gospel on a motor question, they might have no idea about the city of akrons rules...probaly should dig out a number and give them a ring a see whats up ..


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

bigdogbull said:


> Call ODNR . I called them last year and they told me I could keep the motor on as long as I used electric for propulsion. The same for Punderson, Findley, ONLY LAdue requires the elimination of engines.


I would run down to portage lakes and get that in writing and have a them sign it. So you will have something to show the ranger. 

I wish they would just post the regs on the odnr sight. Akron blows


----------



## ukwildcat19 (Jun 15, 2013)

Is there any boating regulations on boat type, length or width???


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

18' or less. Electric only. No gas motors. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DScott (Jul 5, 2021)

Eliminator said:


> Definately not, absolutely no gas motors tank or no tank, been that way for ever since I can remember.


not true anymore i was stopped yesterday in my basscat with 250hp motor it was even down...they said doesnt matter aslong as u font run it


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I think your about 7 years too late....LOL


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

No gas can on board if removable. Then you are legal. This is the rules at mogodore, all else is whiners bs


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

bigdogbull said:


> Call ODNR . I called them last year and they told me I could keep the motor on as long as I used electric for propulsion. The same for Punderson, Findley, ONLY LAdue requires the elimination of engines.


inaccurate info on LaDue ....you do not have to remove your gas motor on your boat but they (City of Akron) wants the motor tilted up and if it runs with a portable gas tank it can't be in the boat.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Seems like the only real way to know is to contact the people who run the lakes. Obviously don’t listen to people on a fishing forum or you’ll only get more confused. Never heard so many different answers and everyone claims to know for fact lol.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

landin hawgs said:


> No gas can on board if removable. Then you are legal. This is the rules at mogodore, all else is whiners bs





Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Seems like the only real way to know is to contact the people who run the lakes. Obviously don’t listen to people on a fishing forum or you’ll only get more confused. Never heard so many different answers and everyone claims to know for fact lol.



Not really “whiners bs”! Guppygill called it! Majority of this thread is from 2013, *over eight (8) years old!* The rules for City of Akron owned waters *have changed since then* *and are different now!* But as noted, the only real way to know is to contact the people who run the lakes or check the actual legal regs.


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

The sign by the new boat ramp says "remove portable gas cans". That's pretty clear. Sheesh, damn.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

landin hawgs said:


> The sign by the new boat ramp says "remove portable gas cans". That's pretty clear. Sheesh, damn.



Yes, that is pretty clear. But when the comments were made that you are calling “whiners bs”, the new boat ramp *didn’t even exist*, and the rules *at that time* were different than they are now!


----------

